# Food grade and heat resistant?



## harbickd (Feb 2, 2010)

So, here's my quandry folks. I've made these turned wooden beer steins. I've been using a mineral oil and beeswax finish and it works well for cold beverages, but as fate would have it a patron wants to put hot coffee in his wooden steins. Does anybody know of a resiliant, foodgrade, heatresistant finish for the inside of a drinking vessle? Thanks all!

D.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm.... Never heard that one before. I would contact General Finishes and see if their Salad Bowl "food safe" finish is ok with heat. I would think it would be after the 72 hour recommended dry time, but I'd want to check to be sure. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5344 

Shellac is used in base of the coatings for M & M's (hence the melt in your mouth not in your hand.... LOL) as well as many pharmecutical pills. So I would think shellac would be extremely safe but not sure about how durable it would be or hold up to the heat. My guess is it wouldn't.

THen I ran across this article by Bob Flexnor (the king of all things wood and finishing).... http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/finish3.html which again lends itself more to the safety of different finishes, but not really the heat/liquid issue that you're asking about. Still though, I found it interesting.

Sorry, that's about all I've got without doing a bunch of checking. I'd sure contact General Finishes though and see what they say. 

Good luck!


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yeah.... you should really post a picture of two of your stiens. I for one would love to see them....


----------

